# Is this possible



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I had a donor ivf transfer on the 1st of October and the OTD was the 12th. my hpt on the 12th, 13th & 14th was negative, so I contacted the clinic and stopped my meds. I started my period on the 15th and had heavy bleeding for 4 days. 
Since ET I've being having cramps which are more or less still there. My breasts are still heavier, I have heartburn, headaches , really bad diarrhea and I've been off my food.
So this morning I tried a CBD and it came up with pregnant within seconds and 2-3 weeks after.
Is it possible that I am actually pregnant?

poppet x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes! Congratualtions


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would say yes to.  However get your HCG checked with your clinic to be 100% sure.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG poppet  yes is possible  so go to your GP for blood test  good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It sounds good hun,good luck xx


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks,
I've just been on the phone to my GP. I've got an appointment tomorrow at the EPAU for Bhcg and assessment. Just done a cheap test a definite strong blue line  for positive. So Ive got fingers crossed.
I don't know what to do about meds, If i've got this far without,  will I need to start them again. I'll contact penny at serum

cheers poppet


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Every clinic is different in regards to meds hun,mine stopped them on otd and all was fine so there must be a reason for it!!good luck tomorro,let us no how u get on xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, what a rollercoaster for you! Good luck - hope those #'s are high


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow this is amazing news Hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, what a journey, sounding really good,


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone 
Thanks for the support but the EPAU rang and said its not looking good. Today is 24dp5dt and my bhcg is 248 and progesterone only 3. I have to go back on Friday for another blood test. 
I just don't understand how I had a full blown period for 5 days and the embies somehow stayed in place even if they implanted late.

confused  
poppet


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Poppet

Sorry you didn't hear great news today, after a miscarriage the HCG can stay in your bloodstream even though the embies have since gone :-( I suspect this may be the case, so sorry its not better news! Did you do a pg test before you got your period?

Big hug


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

hi Artypants,

All my pg tests were negative before i stopped my meds and my period started the next day

poppet


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry its not sounding so good


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh poppet how awful for you! i am so sorry this is how things have turned out, I honestly don't know what to say. xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't want to alarm you, but perhaps get them to scan you, just to make sure that it isn't ectopic.

Sorry you are going through this.

X


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet, just read this. On my last tx I tested + from 5days past 5day blast, few days later I started bleeding and bled heavily for 5 or 6 days using night time pads and super + tampons. After I had finished bleeding I tested with a hpt and again it was +!! Had bloods done at 23days past embryo collection and it came back at 150 odd. I thought it was low but clinic were happy enough, hcg continued to rise and once it had got to 1000 they scanned me and we saw a sac with baby and hb!! Over the following few weeks I continued to bleed on and off losing massive clots until I eventually lost my little one. Not a happy ending I know but miracles do happen and you shouldn't give up on your little one just yet.
Good luck and I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Poppet, so sorry for what you're going through.  I had a similar experience this time last year.  I tested neg on otd, hcg of 16, but 2 days later no AF and tested positive.  Hcg was 71, 3 days later it was 307, then 2 days later I started bleeding.  I thought it was all over, but 5 days after bleeding started my hcg had risen to 7074.  It all seems so cruel to build your hopes up - we were in bits - didn't know what to expect.  Scans showed a fetal pole but no heartbeat and scan was dating 10 days behind where I knew I should have been.  We went on for a couple of weeks having scans with one midwife telling me it was wise to expect the worst and another saying she didn't forsee any problems and leave well alone and let the pregnancy develop.  It was another couple of weeks before they decided that there was no development and the pregnancy wasn't viable. I think it's  a chemical pregnancy?!  Anyway, I'm so sorry I can't give you good news about my experience and I hope with all my heart that you have a happy outcome, but just wanted to let you know I know exactly what your going through and the uncertainty is horrendous.  Counting the minutes to the next scan and swaying from one way to the other, not wanting to build your hopes up but praying that you'll have that happy ending that you sometimes hear of in these cases (though very rarely).
I'll keep an eye out for your posts to see how things go and got everything crossed for you.   
Take care Hun, Annie xxx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Poppet, been thinking of you, how did blood test go on Friday hun? x


----------



## LouDooRay (Oct 27, 2012)

Poppet, I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this horrible uncertainty. Not knowing is just the worst and I hope and pray your story will have a positive outcome, it can happen sometimes. I've been through two chemical pregnancies; they are cruel situations and I understand exactly what you are going through. Keeping it all X, and hope and prayers are coming your way that your outcome will be better than mine were. X


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

hi ladies

thanks for the posts. my hcg levels are now doubling every 48/72hrs. The EPU have said if it continues to rise until Weds they will scan me on Friday. I am still not getting my hopes up because I know the pitfalls and I had already come to terms with a negative cycle. 

poppet x























e


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow poppet what amazing outcome if it still double up every 48 hour  and I really pray it will carrying on sticking with you for you xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck for getting to a scan on Friday....such a stressful time but will be worth it if all goes well this week. Thinking of you xx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very best of luck for Friday Poppet, got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ditto, what a time if it you are having, so hope it is    for you xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow poppet what a time you've had! Just reading all this and feel sick for u and all the ups and downs. How are things now? Xx


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all thanks for your messages.

I had a scan on Friday and they saw 3 gestational sacs. 2 round and a good size and a smaller irregular one. They had difficulty with the scan because of my retroverted uterus, so had to be done 3 times. The good thing its not ectopic. The EPU won't say if its a viable pregnancy yet but they say I'm measuring 5 weeks even though I should be 7 weeks.
I still don't want to get my hope up.
I have to go back on Friday for another scan.


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Will think of you. Let us know how ur goes. Lots of luck xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

This is an amazing story, i hope its all good for you xxx


----------



## MaybeeBabee (Oct 31, 2012)

what an amazing story, although I suspect it must be a total emotional rollercoaster for you!!

I hope everthing turns out brilliantly for you!!   

xoxox


----------

